
VPS providers to shut down on Monday, giving customers two days - x__x
https://www.zdnet.com/article/20-vps-providers-to-shut-down-on-monday-giving-customers-two-days-to-save-their-data/
======
fred_is_fred
It's fairly simple to get your money back (in the US at least). Just call your
CC company and issue a chargeback. They will not argue and within a few
minutes you will have a credit while they investigate. This works with
companies who declare bankruptcy or just disappear. I've used it several
times, including at a dog care facility which closed with no warning after I'd
prepaid for some vacation care for our dog.

Forgot to note: This obviously assumes you paid with a CC and not a check or
paypal or BTC. It is in my opinion one of the major benefits of paying for
things with a CC.

------
ga-vu
20 VPS providers shut down this weekend, which brings the total to 68 in the
past four months.

Pretty big deadpooling scam.

